# Best flash diffuser for 580EX/600EX-RT



## pwp (Sep 23, 2012)

Over the years I have used Stofen diffusers and a variety of Gary Fong diffusers on my 580's.
They both have their strengths & weaknesses. They're both a step up from any number of home-made devices I've tried. 

There seems to be a rush of competing products in well thought out camera straps, but I'm not aware of any breakthrough designs in the flash diffuser market. In another CR thread today I've become aware of the Demb diffuser products which I immediately ordered online. If anyone has had positive experiences with anything else, whether it's manufactured or homemade, I'd love to hear about it.

http://www.dembflashproducts.com/
http://www.stofen.com
http://www.garyfongestore.com/featured-products/lightsphere-collapsible.html#.UF52MlHfsSY
http://www.garyfongestore.com/

-PW


----------



## robbymack (Sep 23, 2012)

I got rid of the Tupperware on my flashes a long time ago.


----------



## pwp (Sep 23, 2012)

robbymack said:


> I got rid of the Tupperware on my flashes a long time ago.


....and?

-PW


----------



## drjlo (Sep 23, 2012)

FlashRight line of flash diffusors from ColorRight are hopelessly overpriced if you go by their "list price." However, they are usually found on Amazon for less than half that, and they often email out coupon codes, often for 25-30% of list. 

Having said that, I really like the FlashRight, mainly due to fact the face can swivel 360 degrees (useful in portrait mode) and the fact half the light becomes bounce flash while half goes to subject for that catchlight. The best part is it's so much smaller and secures well to flash that one can carry the flash with the accessory attached to it in a small bag. 

http://www.amazon.com/FlashRight-Diffuser--Universal-including-Speedlight/dp/B005F4SDX2/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1348425243&sr=8-3&keywords=ColorRight-%28FlashRight-by-ColorRight%29


----------



## pwp (Sep 24, 2012)

drjlo said:


> FlashRight line of flash diffusors from ColorRight are hopelessly overpriced if you go by their "list price." However, they are usually found on Amazon for less than half that, and they often email out coupon codes, often for 25-30% of list.
> 
> Having said that, I really like the FlashRight, mainly due to fact the face can swivel 360 degrees (useful in portrait mode) and the fact half the light becomes bounce flash while half goes to subject for that catchlight. The best part is it's so much smaller and secures well to flash that one can carry the flash with the accessory attached to it in a small bag.



The FlashRight looks interesting...like something from Planet X! I read up some reviews and it seems to be well received. Thanks.

-PW


----------



## philsv77 (Sep 25, 2012)

Save your $ for the lens. Use either

Bounce flash:







Or off-camera "bare" flash


----------



## pwp (Sep 25, 2012)

philsv77 said:


> Save your $ for the lens. Use either
> Bounce flash or off-camera "bare" flash...



$ for the lens? I guess you mean the new 24-70 f/2.8II. It's on pre-order. Can't wait!

Bounce or bare flash are both useful for the right shot in the right physical environment. At a busy event, there's frequently nothing to bounce off, and straight flash would kill the shot. A diffuser offers another viable choice to use. For the sort of work I do when on-camera flash is the only option, a good diffuser would be the correct choice over 80% of the time. Straight flash is generally at it's best for daylight fill, as you have done in your posted image. Properly balanced against the natural light, skillfully used fill can be barely detectable.

-PW


----------



## Michael_pfh (Sep 25, 2012)

I am quite happy with the Gary Fong equipment I got.


----------



## kennykodak (Sep 25, 2012)

i use a Rogue Flashbender (small).


----------



## carlc (Sep 25, 2012)

I use the Demb Pro and had the Demb Flip-It prior to that. Really like the Pro version. I shot a lot of events indoors with high ceilings (some very dark) and portraits outdoors and need some gentle fill. I get great results and should also state I use a Custom Bracket QRS E-2 to get the flash off camera. I love the combo and it gives me tons of options. I did turn the flash arm out to the left on the QRS-E2 to get it further "off" the camera and the results are very pleasing.

One thing you will like about the Demb is you can adjust the angle of the deflector. It is like you always have a nice white ceiling or wall nearby.


----------



## Mike Miami (Sep 25, 2012)

I recently tried the Graslon Prodigy after reading good reviews. Yes, it does a good job softening the light but the thing is big + heavy on my 600EX/RT. The fancy connection system to mount on the flash , to me, isnt very secure. Won't take much of a "bump" to knock it off. As an example of the weight, if you tilt the head up to bounce, not that you would with this thing, the weight of the Prodigy is too much and the head falls back to 90 degrees.

I returned mine and now going to order the smaller version "the Insight". Hopefully its lighter and does a good a job as his bigger brother.


----------



## RLPhoto (Sep 25, 2012)

pwp said:


> Over the years I have used Stofen diffusers and a variety of Gary Fong diffusers on my 580's.
> They both have their strengths & weaknesses. They're both a step up from any number of home-made devices I've tried.
> 
> There seems to be a rush of competing products in well thought out camera straps, but I'm not aware of any breakthrough designs in the flash diffuser market. In another CR thread today I've become aware of the Demb diffuser products which I immediately ordered online. If anyone has had positive experiences with anything else, whether it's manufactured or homemade, I'd love to hear about it.
> ...



I know I been bad about making a review on this winglight diffuser I recently bought. Its the best I've ever used so far.


----------



## Razor2012 (Sep 25, 2012)

Michael_pfh said:


> I am quite happy with the Gary Fong equipment I got.



Same, also have the Stofen (it has it's place).


----------



## pwp (Sep 26, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> I know I been bad about making a review on this Wing Light diffuser I recently bought. Its the best I've ever used so far.


Wing Light? http://winglightstore.com/features.php
Thanks, this looks amazing, a real left-field idea. Is it light weight?

-PW


----------



## philsv77 (Sep 26, 2012)

pwp said:


> philsv77 said:
> 
> 
> > Save your $ for the lens. Use either
> ...



Does this shot taken with off-camera "bare" flash detectable or worse than on-camera flash? Being said that, I would avoid using on-camera flash for paid gig wedding/event. Better of hiring assistant to hold a flash for you. Direct flash is equivalent to unflattering lighting.


----------



## lucuias (Sep 26, 2012)

You can give a try on Gammi light event pro.the best so far.

http://www.gamilight.com/product-item.asp?ProductId=205&no=1


----------



## Mike Miami (Sep 26, 2012)

lucuias said:


> You can give a try on Gammi light event pro.the best so far.
> 
> http://www.gamilight.com/product-item.asp?ProductId=205&no=1



Gammi Light looks very nice. Any USA dealers?


----------



## lucuias (Sep 26, 2012)

Mike Miami said:


> lucuias said:
> 
> 
> > You can give a try on Gammi light event pro.the best so far.
> ...



I think you can get from Midwest photo
http://mpex.com/gamilight-event-pro.html


----------



## pwp (Oct 5, 2012)

Just got delivery of the Joe Demb diffuser. 
http://www.dembflashproducts.com/
Specifically the Flash Diffuser Pro
http://www.dembflashproducts.com/diffuser/

And thanks to the poster *carlc* who recommended it.

Some quick testing reveals this as an uncommonly flexible and well thought out product. Quick recycle times suggest good energy efficiency. +1 Go Joe!!

The non-adjustable Gary Fong is excellent in many situations, but falls flat elsewhere. And because it sprays light in every direction, power usage is high. I'll be using the Joe Demb at a job later today. But straight up, this looks like a winner. I'll almost certainly get another one.

-PW


----------



## rpt (Oct 5, 2012)

Forget all that! White plastic bag and a rubberband works for me when I can't bounce the flash!


----------



## drjlo (Oct 5, 2012)

pwp said:


> Just got delivery of the Joe Demb diffuser.
> http://www.dembflashproducts.com/
> Specifically the Flash Diffuser Pro
> http://www.dembflashproducts.com/diffuser/
> ...



Looks good but quite pricey for essentially bounce cards. I'm looking at the Mega Flip-it, but what effect does the front diffuser unit have on light on the subject? I'm especially wondering whether the small-sized difusser introduces any uneven spots on portraits, etc, by blocking bounced light from the bounce card?


----------



## pwp (Oct 6, 2012)

rpt said:


> Forget all that! White plastic bag and a rubberband works for me when I can't bounce the flash!



That's a great idea, particularly if you're getting good results. It could save the day! I'll put a white plastic bag and rubberband in my camera bag.

If you're shooting for a client, there is the often overlooked matter of perception. Photographers are expensive people to hire. Regardless of the results you can achieve with a white plastic bag, clients don't want to see that. They want to see you with a camera and lens combination that they either can't afford or justify, and accessories that suggest innovation and professionalism. 

Assuming you have the required personal, ethical, business, creative and technical abilities, the way to make money from photography is to be reassuringly expensive, and that means turning up with shiny new equipment, nicely dressed and in a decent car. On one level it's total BS, but on another it's complete reality.

-PW


----------



## rpt (Oct 6, 2012)

pwp said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > Forget all that! White plastic bag and a rubberband works for me when I can't bounce the flash!
> ...


I don't shoot for money so it works for me. If I were shooting for a client I'd buy one of those diffusers described above. Even if it were a non paying kind of shoot. You are right, perception is everything...


----------

